# KFA² GeForce GTX 680 LTD OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 29, 2012)

KFA² has revamped the GTX 680 PCB design, picked a sexy white PCB color and added a large triple fan cooler to their GTX 680 LTD OC. As the name suggests, the card is heavily overclocked, which gives it a real-life performance boost of 8% over the GTX 680 reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## NHKS (Aug 2, 2012)

good card - impressive performance & noise, good cooling but not so good power consumption.. the white pcb might look the part in white themed cases like 600T

nice comprehensive review again, W1zz! but i believe u need to correct the bar charts - they show '3072MB' for this card..


----------



## radrok (Aug 2, 2012)

I wish they made a 4096 version of this, the EX OC 4GB doesn't have a Chil controller


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 2, 2012)

Gigabyte.

Take note, this is how you make a super over-clocked card with good thermal and acoustic performance.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Aug 2, 2012)

Guess who has 120Hz monitor and needs Dual Link DVI. Yeah, thanks a lot frackers, was it really so hard to not fuck up the display connectors?


----------



## radrok (Aug 2, 2012)

You can just use a DP adapter to DL-DVI  But I agree with you, they fooked up the display output array.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2012)

radrok said:


> You can just use a DP adapter to DL-DVI



for another $100


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> for another $100




Not 100 but 90


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 2, 2012)

Note sure, but the % overclock for the core calculates out to be 11.7% and you have it listed as 3%

Stock core clock:  1110 MHz+



> The maximum stable clocks of our card are 1240 MHz core (3% overclock)



1240/1110 = 1.1171


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2012)

i see 1202 mhz in gpuz ?


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Aug 2, 2012)

Great review W1zzard.  The more I look at that white pcb, the more I wish other vendors would offer them in white too.


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, if I was buying a "top shelf" enthusiast card such as this I’d already be at 2560x, or already on (or seriously considering) 3 monitor set-up, and on those merits it's not the superlative choice.  Price/performance at 2560x is not good while if wanting run Surround not have the DVI is a big put off for those hoping to work with older monitors.  I think that limits the pool of who'd buy this to folks building straight-up new Surround system and are getting all the monitors right along with this.

The other thing is the cooler, not impressed for what it is, three fans and loses in temperatures against the MSI 680 Lighting.  The Lighting has just two fans on what appears to be a smaller working area, less heat pipes, while really less dramatic looking cooler than the KFA².  I would expect way more from KFA².


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 2, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> i see 1202 mhz in gpuz ?



Didn't see that, interesting.  1110 MHz+ is the clock listed on the intro page... I guess the " + " means 1202 MHz, or perhaps I'm missing something else.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (Aug 2, 2012)

wow nice card, wish i had the money for something like this haha. great review, ty.


----------



## DualAmdMP (Aug 3, 2012)

GC_PaNzerFIN said:


> Guess who has 120Hz monitor and needs Dual Link DVI. Yeah, thanks a lot frackers, was it really so hard to not fuck up the display connectors?



True.

I do like white PCB and RED. Please bring them back.....Not black


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 3, 2012)

sasqui said:


> didn't see that, interesting.  1110 mhz+ is the clock listed on the intro page... I guess the " + " means 1202 mhz, or perhaps i'm missing something else.



+1


----------



## beck24 (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice card


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

beck24 said:


> Very nice card



??? Yeah, a GTX 680 will be good


----------

